# BCS (Servian): nipošto nisu povlašćeni



## reka

Zdravo, 

molim vas, kako razumete ovu rečenicu?

I heteroseksualne osobe mogu da imaju oštećen razvoj na svim nivoima koji vodi do
simptomatskih kompromisa u drugim oblastima seksualnosti a ne seksuslnoj
orijentaciji. *Različiti oblici seksualne patologije nipošto nisu povlašćeni zato što izbor objekta
ostaje heteroseksualan*.

Ne shvačam dobro taj dio 'nipošto nisu povlašćeni zato što izbor objekta ostaje heteroseksualan.'

Jeli to znači, da oblici seksualne patologije nisu izuzeti - ili nešto tako?

Hvala!


----------



## yael*

reka said:


> Ne shvačam dobro taj dio 'nipošto nisu povlašćeni zato što izbor objekta ostaje heteroseksualan.'
> 
> Jeli to znači, da oblici seksualne patologije nisu izuzeti - ili nešto tako?
> 
> Hvala!


Nipošto nisu povlašćeni - meni to pre znači da su neuobičajeni, nemaju prioritet... mada, da budem iskrena, meni smisao nije uopšte jasan. Izgleda mi kao da je taj tekst (loše) preveden sa engleskgog ili možda nekog drugog jezika. Ne razumem na šta se odnosi reč _objekat_.


----------



## VelikiMag

Kada nešto nije povlašćeno, to znači da to nešto ima isti (jednak) tretman kao i sve ostale stvari, a nikako blaži.

A datu rečenicu ja razumijem ovako: _Različiti oblici seksualne patologije (kod heteroseksualaca) nikako nisu manje bitni / manje ozbiljni (nego kod homoseksualaca), samo zato što su oni heteroseksualci.
_Ako ti se ovo ne uklapa ili ti se čini da nije to, daj malo širi kontekst, pogotovo ono što dolazi poslije date rečenice.


----------



## reka

Hvala vam!

Da, u stvari i ja sam tako shvatila, da niso problemi ništa manje ozbiljni kod heteroseksualaca i mislim da je to pravi smisao.

yael* - haha, slažem se da su čudne rečenice, ima jih puno, ali ne, to je tekst srpskog autora i to stručnjaka Izgleda da imaju previše da kažu

Hvala na pomoči još jednom!


----------



## reka

objekat je u tom smislu osoba, koju voliš, koju izabereš. Znači heteroseksualac izabere heteroseksalan objekat.


----------



## yael*

reka said:


> objekat je u tom smislu osoba, koju voliš, koju izabereš. Znači heteroseksualac izabere heteroseksalan objekat.




Ciao! 
Hmm... Na stranu to što _objekat _u smislu osoba ne zvuči lepo ni politički korektno, ja bih rekla da ovde i logika škripi... Heteroseksualni "objekat" znači "objekat" koji bi heteroseksualac izabrao (zašto onnda ne reći: osoba suprotnog pola?), a taj "objekat" ne mora neminovno da bude heteroseksualni, i.e.e tako kako stručnjak napisao, proizilazi da je i objekat heteroseksualac, ali ne vidim odakle taj automatizam. Heteroseksualac može i da izabere osobu (objekat ) suprotnog pola, koja je bisekcualac ili- bad luck - homoseksualac.


----------



## reka

Objekat je termin u psihoanalizi i je sasvim ispravan


----------



## yael*

reka said:


> Objekat je termin u psihoanalizi i je sasvim ispravan


Ops! Very ignorant u tom polju...


----------

